# Bucephalandra Emersed and Submersed Tanks



## Indian fern (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice plants! Love those buchepalandra! :3


----------



## zico_aqua (Dec 23, 2012)

my experience with em'..they grow tad faster when grown emmersed..


----------



## ryantube (Jan 8, 2012)

I think so too. Seeing them put out 2-3 leaves (Melawi) per month compared to 1-2 leaves growing submersed. 
However, I like the gold powder leaves of those grown submersed!


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

You can easily grow all of them in much simpler conditions, I use storage boxes clear/with clear lids. They have some air circulation, but not much.

ADA soil, I'll mist them with EI dosed tank water maybe 1x a day or 3-4x a week. 

I set them maybe 1 ft away from the edge of lighting. 
Temp's around 70F.

They do quite well.


----------

